# Single American Attorney Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Texasexpat12 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone:

This is actually the first time I use a forum. I am in the process of interviewing for a position as in-house counsel for an Abu Dhabi company owned by the government. I have been practicing for approximately 5 years and was given a hint that my salary and allowances would be approximately $15k a month (not including bonuses). Does anyone have any thoughts on this? 

My main interest in seeking help from this forum is to ask what a good place to live would be for a young professional? I would be working inland, not by the coast.

I just turned 30yrs, single, and very active. I enjoy going to beach, bars, and clubs. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Texasexpat12 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> This is actually the first time I use a forum. I am in the process of interviewing for a position as in-house counsel for an Abu Dhabi company owned by the government. I have been practicing for approximately 5 years and was given a hint that my salary and allowances would be approximately $15k a month (not including bonuses). Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


Hiya

Firstly congratulations in advance for the job here in Abu Dhabi. Many companies either give you a housing allowance or have accommodation to give to you. Do you know for sure that you will be getting an allowance? it also depends on the allowance given to you as to where to look to live and if you want a villa or apartment. You will find mainly apartments in the City as the villas are huge and generally owned by locals. 
Some nice places for you to have a look at are:
Al Reem Island (although its an island it isn't far from the city at all)
Al Mamoura area
There are compounds of villas also in the city but can be quite pricey.


Hope this info helps 

Laura


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rule of thumb, if the salary there offering is 25% more then what you get now after tax then go for it. But you also risk losing your existing job if you already have one.


----------



## Ruzannetta (May 14, 2014)

Great


----------



## kgnboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Texasexpat12,

I'm in the same boat currently in the apartment search in Abu Dhabi. As far as living, take a reasonable salary for your profession and US location then add COLA per state department, a housing allowance eg 75K/yr US and transportation allowance if they offer it. Also consider a "moving incentive" and ask for a completion bonus which many companies do.

Locations are tough. Like you I'm working 25 min out from the Cornish but the better places (looking fully furnished) are closer in. Farther out tends to be not built up yet or villas as another noted. The islands are growing rapidly and filled with young, middle aged expats. Look at Yaz, El Reem, Al Maryah, Al Raha beach, etc.

Traffic moves well (i'm on Cornish West right now) so it won't take to long to get anywhere. I wouldn't recommend for your work location looking at Saadiyat Island although it has a good and up and coming rep.

Good luck and maybe we'll run into each other. 

Dean


----------

